# Craftsman 32 Cc /358-795560



## howzit14 (Jun 12, 2006)

I Got This Craftsman Gas Trimmer That Starts And Dies Out. Takes A While To Start, Many Pulls And Then Runs For About 10 Seconds While Holding The Throttle And Then Dies. Can Anyone Help Me? Thanks.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would venture to guess that it is a fueling problem. Dirty carb and bad fuel lines are the most likely problem.


----------



## howzit14 (Jun 12, 2006)

i cleaned the carb and it seemed to run about 1 minute but then died out. than i have a hard time starting it again. does the spark plug have anything to do with it? also their are two nipples on my carb. not sure which one goes to the fuel filter and which goes to the primer bulb. does it matter . thanks hankster.


----------



## blackwell_316 (Jun 27, 2006)

the straight nipple goes to the fuel filter and the angled one goes to the primer


----------



## Spit2 (Jul 26, 2016)

are you sure your gas line to the fuel filter in the tank is intact?


----------

